# lets see your numbers



## ikeslayer (Oct 28, 2003)

We got the weather we have been waiting for. So how is everyone doing lets post some numbers eah!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I haven't shot a bird in a month.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Same here GG!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

You're not the only ones. :eyeroll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

depression


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I haven't hunted a field with a decent amount of ducks in it yet!!! depressing!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree, its depressing out there


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have been hearig the same thing everywhere. i switched to deer hunting for the rest of season

mark


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Sweepin' leaves, blowin' water lines, tired of blowin' $100 in gas for nothin'.!!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Then I must of found the only birds in the state last week

every dog has its day


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Then I must of found the only birds in the state last week [/quote]

You lucky duck Niles. Never seen it so bad around here  I'm going to hang the gun up


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been having my best year with ducks and geese. You just have to know where to find them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am not complaining. Seems everyday gets better and better. Wish I could have been here for the glory days!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I've MAYBE shot a box of shells the whole season....


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

They must be moving west instead of south


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

i believE the migration will be easy to follow this year there are some very dry spots and some very wet areas in the state this year pattern your hunting to the wet. IF U SPRING GOOSED HUNTED THIS SPRING YOU ALREADY ARE HALF WAY THERE


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Tough year. I guess we need to keep the faith like the Red Sox. The best hunting will be during deer hunting(look out!!!). Just trying to say the glass is half full! Have a good one.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

So far the duck huntng this year has been like the Red Sox curse. Not many feeds and the geese are getting real shy. ND Curse? Too many hunters for the available resource?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

We been making due with what we got. Not the worst year I've had. :-?


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't let these college students who claim they are residents fool you. There are birds everywhere in that state. Everyone should go there sometime and blasts them birds everywhere. The mayor of the town we were staying in told us if we couldn't find a place to hunt come into his office and he would get us in on over 25,000 acres to hunt and no we didn't have to pay nor was there any reason for us to even see him there were so many birds we didn't have to  We maybe didn't kill that many but boy were there a lot of birds. The mayor also told not to listen to anyone from the bigger cities because they thrive on hunters and the more they get the better off they are. I didn't even need to scout one night I was in the local bar and a farmer came in and said to us "I know where you guys can hunt." His whole farm was full of waterfowl. Everyone in the whole town wanted us there and treated us great. If there were to many hunters in this State I don't know why they would be so nice? And I would also hear more than a couple of shots off in the distance each morning. I will be back just to see all of the ducks and snow geese which were everywhere. I am with you "Pork Chop" let people know how you are doing. At least it is fun to talk about.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't be fooled the birds are not here yet! Just read the USFW report for 10/20/04 and the migration is pretty weak thus far! Not enough cold and hunting pressure in Canada to bring them in yet. Most of ND's local birds and some migrants are all building up on the Sand Lake Refuge in SD.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

This year has been bad. Lucky if I get 1 crappy brown duck in one day. Put on hundreds of miles a day to just be dissapointed. But I believe muskrat hunting is about to open up soon so there is something to look forward to.


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

me and four other guys are horrible shots and went thru 2 boxes a peice last sunday in nodak

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have no idea what Boozer is talking about but the bird numbers are not around! I am not saying that the area that you hunted wasn't holding birds, but the major numbers are not there. Most of our local birds have moved south. We neede that snow in Canada!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This thread cracks me up. :lol:

The stress of trying to find birds is really making me think its not worth it anymore. For all of you enthusiasts there will be more birds for you to hunt and less competition. Good luck. I'm out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> The stress of trying to find birds is really making me think its not worth it anymore. For all of you enthusiasts there will be more birds for you to hunt and less competition. Good luck. I'm out.


Can I have all of your windsocks?????? :wink: :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nope. In an attept to purify myself I will be reading them their last rights before setting them aflame.

My bigfoots will be melted down and turned into lunch boxes for underpriveledged kids.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> My bigfoots will be melted down and turned into lunch boxes for underpriveledged kids.


You are an outstanding humanitarian. I think we should all take a page from gandergrinder's book and melt our bigfoots down. For gods sake lets think of the kids here. Please, just think of the kids.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I get his 10 gauge then? Unless you plan on melting that as well?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Where else are the handles for the lunch boxes going to come from????


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have to agree also, hardly any birds in this area this year, numbers seem to go down each passing year. The only hunters I've seen in the past week were four ( good ol boys) from Wisconsin that stuck up to the local roost two mornings in a row and blasted the ducks off while it was still pitch dark and then each shot at least fifty rounds for the next hour and a half . I watched this from my place of business and only saw a couple of ducks drop. Of course they had to shoot right towards town and wake everyone up, kinda sounded like we were being invaded. I guess this was ok by these (good ol boys) as they were 441 yards away from any buildings, even though they were talked to the first morning about it.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

can I have a lunchbox?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I call dibs on his ecaller.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i know my numbers dont really count cuz im in MN but it sucks big time over here too. we were out this morning trying to hunt some divers that are suposedly in the area and a lone teal is the only bird that we saw. he must have woke up late and had his flock migrate w/o him. he snuck up on us, needless to say we got skunked....again.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Decoyer, the ecaller is going to be placed behind the front seat of the pickup and he is going to be using it as his new "system". I admit it's a little heavy on the treble...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Niles Short said:


> can I have a lunchbox?


Me too !!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

gg would i be able to get some of the lunchbox materials before they are melted down. i figure it would save on costs if i could just get the materials and maybe melt them down myself. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, I'm with RT. Let me melt my own too!! dd:

Just for pity sake you can set them on the blvd and we'll just take what we need, save some grief on your end!! :wink:

Another 50 dollar bill burnt today in gas and guess what, thats right , the holy grail of crap!! Nothin but hole ducks.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

